
The languages describe emotions differently - ScottFree
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/wellness/what-is-love-actually-the-worlds-languages-describe-emotions-very-differently/ar-BBYciZP
======
ScottFree
> But just as later work has suggested that different cultures do not always
> categorize color in the same ways, there’s a growing understanding that even
> those supposedly "primary" emotions (love, hate, anger, fear, sadness,
> happiness) may hold their own meanings and nuances in different cultures
> that aren’t directly translatable.

